# YADM Thread



## tzoi516 (Dec 17, 2013)

None of the dual monitor threads and Google/DuckDuckGo searches lead me to the holy grail. I'm putting it in "General" because what I want to do affects X.Org and the console.

I am now using a monitor with my FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 based laptop - I love screen real estate. I want to primarily use the monitor in X.Org and via the terminal when I'm at the office - I haven't tried the terminal yet because I primarily work in a GUI (I do all my updates via the console and then launch X.Org). Playing with x11/xrandr I've gotten close to what I want: two independent screens with their own settings not affecting each other. I don't care if they're "left-of" or separate desktops. Right now I have them setup in a `xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --left-of LVDS1` configuration that gives them their correct resolutions and independent task bars. However, the wallpaper is tiled like they're one giant desktop (which I know is because of --left-of). VGA1 is 1920x1200 and LVDS1 is 1366x768. This will be a transitional setup because I will eventually be parking the laptop on another desk so it's out of the way and I'll just have a keyboard, video, and mouse on my desk.

I've tried using without xorg.conf but then the resolution gets worse with Intel HD 3000, but xorg.conf doesn't use the resolution for screen1 that's entered - it's actually smaller than LVDS1.

This is after launching X.Org:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 864, maximum 8192 x 8192
LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
   1366x768       60.0*+
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2  
   640x480        59.9  
VGA1 connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 519mm x 324mm
   1920x1200      60.0 +
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1152x864       75.0* 
   1024x768       75.1     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     60.3  
   640x480        75.0     60.0  
   720x400        70.1  
HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

And this is after I get close to what I want:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3286 x 1200, maximum 8192 x 8192
LVDS1 connected 1366x768+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
   1366x768       60.0*+
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2  
   640x480        59.9  
VGA1 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 519mm x 324mm
   1920x1200      60.0*+
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.1     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     60.3  
   640x480        75.0     60.0  
   720x400        70.1  
HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

I just need to know the right setting(s) or switch(es). Any links or input is greatly appreciated, as well as a link to selecting VGA1 when booting. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2013)

It kind of sounds like you have it working.  What is the problem?

Multiple monitors in the old text-based console is not going to happen, the hardware duplicates the output to both monitors.  It may be possible with KMS and Newcons, but I don't know about that, I have not tried it yet.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 17, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What is the problem?


After the resolutions have been fixed, there are some settings that aren't popping into place. Like conky and the wallpaper (the wallpaper tiles on the smaller monitor as if it's a larger resolution).



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Multiple monitors in the old text-based console is not going to happen, the hardware duplicates the output to both monitors.  It may be possible with KMS and newcons, but I don't know about that, have not tried it yet.


That's what I was figuring, and another reason why I had that set as a lower priority.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2013)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> The after the resolutions have been fixed, there are some settings that aren't popping into place. Like `conky` and wallpaper (the wallpaper tiles on the smaller monitor as if it's a larger resolution).



When the monitors are side-by-side, the lower resolution monitor will only show as much of the bitmap as it can.  If it is not as tall as the second monitor, part of that bitmap, the bottom by default, will not be visible.  That may be what you are seeing.

A monitor can be forced to a particular location with the Position option in the Monitor section.  For example, to make a monitor show up to the right of a 1280-pixel wide first monitor:

```
Option       "Position" "1280 0"
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 17, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> A monitor can be forced to a particular location with the Position option in the Monitor section.  For example, to make a monitor show up to the right of a 1280-pixel wide first monitor:
> 
> ```
> Option       "Position" "1280 0"
> ```


"Boom goes the dynamite!"

Thanks @wblock@, that was what I needed. It even fixed an issue on the second monitor that I wasn't even aware of - just a minor wallpaper issue. Since my left-of monitor is 1920x1200 I used this setting for Monitor0 (just in case anyone down the road hits the same bump):

```
Option       "Position" "1921 0"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2013)

The numbers are zero-based, so the start should be 1920.  You never know what that column of pixels might be showing.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 17, 2013)

Now that you mention it I do see a thin line of pixels to the left of my console - I set it to open at 1921x0. I just assumed since Monitor1 was 1920 then Monitor0 would've started at 1921 - the next available pixel column since it's virtually 3286. I wonder why they're zero-based.

Either way, thanks again.


----------

